# I've got a stalker on here



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it against the rules for one member to go out of his way to call me out as a fake? Apparently I am a troll who faked a Test E journal (64 pages worth). Seriously why would I do that? Fired up the laptop this afternoon and was greeted to countless accusations against me. lol.

I think he has also created an army of haters. Converting them to believe his claims. God knows how old this guy is but its borderline obsessive.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Either way you are a pussy :tongue:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Either way you are a pussy :tongue:


Sometimes.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

In a serious note either report to a mod or ignore no need for threads already enough with you and him in already.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The L Man said:


> Is it against the rules for one member to go out of his way to call me out as a fake? Apparently I am a troll who faked a Test E journal (64 pages worth). Fired up the laptop this afternoon and was greeted to countless accusations against me. lol.
> 
> I think he has also created an army of haters. Converting them to believe his claims. God knows how old this guy is but its borderline obsessive.


why did you fake a test e journal ?!?!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> why did you fake a test e journal ?!?!


Umm I didn't. That's the point...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The L Man said:


> Umm I didn't. That's the point...


I am going to give the benefit of doubt to the guy who is accusing.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I reckon you fake, and are really Ernie:001_tt2:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> I am going to give the benefit of doubt to the guy who is accusing.


I have pictures in the journal. If you want I'll post a pic of the used syringes and vials with my name on there? ffs.



Ken Hutchinson said:


> I reckon you fake, and are really Ernie:001_tt2:


Damn got me!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@TG123 might want a date


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If you feel you are being victimised then let us know as we wont allow bullying of any type be it on the open forum or in private...

Report the bully and we can monitor it :thumbup1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

L Man...does he know about your artistic history and influences on here? maybe he jealous of that?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I've always thought that having a stalker would be quite flattering.

How exactly does one acquire a stalker? Is there a particular aftershave you wear that attracts them? If so could you tell me which one?

Just a wild guess but is it Sex Panther?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I think you and @lxm are the same person.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I gave you the benefit of the doubt mate.

Although I must admit when you first came on here I thought you were severely mentally imbalanced.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

mind you going by L mans avi, looks like he did'nt do to well with his test cycle, so he must be faking it. :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jesus, can't you take a bit of a ribbing. Some of it might be a bit strong, but you're not new to the forum.

And some of it does seem justified, *and* you admitted to a troll thread that you made ages ago.

Defend yourself, none of what's been said is that bad. Put up some drawings & defuse the situ.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Jesus, can't you take a bit of a ribbing. Some of it might be a bit strong, but you're not new to the forum.
> 
> And some of it does seem justified, *and* you admitted to a troll thread that you made ages ago.
> 
> Defend yourself, none of what's been said is that bad. Put up some drawings & defuse the situ.


How is it justified? It's rustled my jimmies because I have made ONE troll thread since joining. The rest are legit. I don't think its fair to call out my cycle etc as fake either!

I might have to draw a pic in a minute tbh.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> How is it justified? It's rustled my jimmies because I have made ONE troll thread since joining. The rest are legit. I don't think its fair to call out my cycle etc as fake either!
> 
> I might have to draw a pic in a minute tbh.


Read my third sentence, begins with the word AND.

I'm messing about that's all, nowt personal.

Can you draw me a pic of a Raven...seriously & I'll rep you.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Read my third sentence, begins with the word AND.
> 
> I'm messing about that's all, nowt personal.
> 
> Can you draw me a pic of a Raven...seriously & I'll rep you.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Who is bullying you?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> How is it justified? It's rustled my jimmies because I have made ONE troll thread since joining. The rest are legit. I don't think its fair to call out my cycle etc as fake either!
> 
> I might have to draw a pic in a minute tbh.


Pic of you with a head like your avi, but what you'd have liked a perfect cycle results please.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Who is bullying you?


Kids at the bus stop, they are taking his milk money


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

The L Man said:


>


Good work mate.

I'll rep you if you draw what you think TG123 looks like in real life


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> If you feel you are being victimised then let us know as we wont allow bullying of any type be it on the open forum or in private...
> 
> Report the bully and we can monitor it :thumbup1:


don't think i've said anything out of line, nothing that you've not said already anyway...



Milky said:


> OP you are either on something or a troll, l cant decide which TBH.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Somebody link to the thread(s) in question for some sunday afternoon amusement, i must of missed these.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> don't think i've said anything out of line, nothing that you've not said already anyway...


Is this you saying its you he is reffering too ?

FTR its a lot different one post too a whole out assault on someone....and TBH l dont remember the thread that relates too, l have to say tho he hasnt popped up on the radar at all for me.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> I'll rep you if you draw what you think TG123 looks like in real life


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's easy to draw a penis.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

WillOdling said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> I'll rep you if you draw what you think TG123 looks like in real life


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

iv done worse things on here then this guy but yet im not a troll so why should this guy be a troll ? granted mentally he`s abit off so am i btw IKNOW THAT. But to bully someone over the internet if they have earned a bullying or not is just childish , really i thought that this was a forum with actual grownups but the last few months have proven this wrong VERY wrong. Granted their a alot of good people on here but some have the mental state of a 10 year old bully.

When are some of you gonna fuking grow up and start acting like grown ars men. Alot of you guys also walk tall like your sh!t doesnt smell like your somehow superior to everyone els. News flash your not you have just as much flaws & insecurities as the rest of us but you walk around with this hardman state witch is complete & utter bollox.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@The L Man

Brilliant mate fooking great! :thumb:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

The L Man said:


>


:laugh:

Mate that's fvckin awesome, reps


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


>


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Now do one of @Milky & his lovely dog Stig.

Be nice though, but he does "look good for his age".

Faaark..I'm older than him!!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Is this you saying its you he is reffering too ?
> 
> FTR its a lot different one post too a whole out assault on someone....and TBH l dont remember the thread that relates too, l have to say tho he hasnt popped up on the radar at all for me.


yeah he's talking about me

basically all i've said is what you said in that post, he's either a weirdo or a troll, i lean towards troll tbh but i've not bullied or threatened him

now he's crying starting a thread in gen con about it, why not just report me? whether he's a troll or just a weirdo he's definently an attention seeker that's for sure


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

TG123 said:


> yeah he's talking about me
> 
> basically all i've said is what you said in that post, he's either a weirdo or a troll, i lean towards troll tbh but i've not bullied or threatened him
> 
> now he's crying starting a thread in gen con about it, why not just report me? whether he's a troll or just a weirdo he's definently an attention seeker that's for sure


he did do a cool pic of you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> yeah he's talking about me
> 
> basically all i've said is what you said in that post, he's either a weirdo or a troll, i lean towards troll tbh but i've not bullied or threatened him
> 
> now he's crying starting a thread in gen con about it, why not just report me? whether he's a troll or just a weirdo he's definently an attention seeker that's for sure


As l said in my first post and as your clearly aware neither me nor any of the other MODs knew anything about this and had you not chipped in l still wouldnt know.

If you dont like the fella put him on ignore mate, simple really and it saves all this sh*t... :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

latblaster said:


> *Now do one of @Milky & his lovely dog Stig.*
> 
> Be nice though, but he does "look good for his age".
> 
> Faaark..I'm older than him!!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

zack amin said:


> he did do a cool pic of you


true, i'll give him that one


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The L Man said:


> How is it justified? It's rustled my jimmies because *I have made ONE troll thread since joining*. The rest are legit. I don't think its fair to call out my cycle etc as fake either!
> 
> I might have to draw a pic in a minute tbh.


So by definition then you are a troll.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Smitch said:


> So by definition then you are a troll.


Former one time troll. One thread, @TG123 doesn't like me for some reason. Whatever!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Now do one of @Milky & his lovely dog Stig.
> 
> Be nice though, but he does "look good for his age".
> 
> Faaark..I'm older than him!!!


Just had him out down the farm lane near me, Mrs was devo'd when he decided the swamp looked very tempting and he fancied a closer look :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Former one time troll. One thread, @TG123 doesn't like me for some reason. Whatever!


Report him then.

I fail to see the point of this thread other than to gain the attention which you so obviously crave.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Report him then.
> 
> I fail to see the point of this thread other than to gain the attention which you so obviously crave.


Yeah I love the attention on a internet forum.

He made a thread about me before. Two can play that game.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u need attention from girls mate. work on that :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> u need attention from girls mate. work on that :tongue:


So do l..

Any tips appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> u need attention from girls mate. work on that :tongue:


That's not the issue. Fvcking up is though :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Former one time troll. One thread, @TG123 doesn't like me for some reason. Whatever!


he fancies you, treat em mean, keep em keen n all that


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Milky said:


> So do l..
> 
> Any tips appreciated :thumbup1:


ive seen ur mrs milkman. ur doin alright son :tongue:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

just a thought, but if everyone is moaning about it being fake bla bla bla. why dont you just post a quick before and after photo like the majority are asking.... i would if it was me. nothing to hide...........................

just seems like with your previous rep you have gotten people are putting 2 and 2 together when your always avoiding the 'post a photo' 'post a video of your lifts' etc, it is obviously making people think otherwise........... and the thing about your PCT seems weird, surely you would of had PCT ready to take from the start!


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow..... I Just Wasted A Few Minutes Of my life reading This!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i wouldnt doubt a guys on a simple test cycle. would be pointless and beyond lame posting a fake cycle progression

and its up to him and whoever else if they wanna post pics up of themselves. not everyones comfortable with it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TBH who actually cares who has done what and when etc.....

If someone feels the need to be someone there not on a forum then let them be sad enough to get on with it, why let it affect your Karma :confused1:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

sckeane said:


> just a thought, but if everyone is moaning about it being fake bla bla bla. why dont you just post a quick before and after photo like the majority are asking.... i would if it was me. nothing to hide...........................
> 
> just seems like with your previous rep you have gotten people are putting 2 and 2 together when your always avoiding the 'post a photo' 'post a video of your lifts' etc, it is obviously making people think otherwise........... and the thing about your PCT seems weird, surely you would of had PCT ready to take from the start!


Tbf loads of people leave getting there pct till they actually need it STUPID but it happens.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Oh yeah I don't care lol people can put what they want, within reason. But just for his own sake, people are hassling him as he puts it so... To kill the accusations or whatever...... Seems like an easy solution, considering he's getting so wound up about it ya knowwww


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

And without a face, your anonymous so you can keep your identity hidden if that's your issue


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Oh yeah I don't care lol people can put what they want, within reason. But just for his own sake, people are hassling him as he puts it so... To kill the accusations or whatever...... Seems like an easy solution, considering he's getting so wound up about it ya knowwww


Wasnt aimed at you TBH mate but in my yrs on here l have seen a few members who were considered " trolls " and turned out to be lads with fu*king good physiques who competed so its not unusual..


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Wasnt aimed at you TBH mate but in my yrs on here l have seen a few members who were considered " trolls " and turned out to be lads with fu*king good physiques who competed so its not unusual..


Yeah that's okay no worries, yeah I understand like there's no reason he should have to prove himself to anyone for whatever reason you know if he says he's done it then why think otherwise! just an option imo for his own way of killing the Chinese whispers  (if he's that bothered by it of course)


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

All part and parcel on being on ukm. If you have a different opinion to others, or disagree with what is at times the accepted norm on ukm you will get burnt.

I had a whole thread taking the mick out of me because of an opinion I hold.

I nearly left ukm as a result. But someone on here PM'd me to remind me that I "should not let the [email protected] grind me down,"

And not everyone on ukm is a [email protected]" just ignore those that are.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> iv done worse things on here then this guy but yet im not a troll so why should this guy be a troll ? granted mentally he`s abit off so am i btw IKNOW THAT. But to bully someone over the internet if they have earned a bullying or not is just childish , really i thought that this was a forum with actual grownups but the last few months have proven this wrong VERY wrong. Granted their a alot of good people on here but some have the mental state of a 10 year old bully.
> 
> When are some of you gonna fuking grow up and start acting like grown ars men. Alot of you guys also walk tall like your sh!t doesnt smell like your somehow superior to everyone els. News flash your not you have just as much flaws & insecurities as the rest of us but you walk around with this hardman state witch is complete & utter bollox.


lol wtf are you on bruv?

how can you hot someone up on the internet?

i thought internet bullying was something that only happend to 12 year old school kids

how a grown man can get "bullied" in any walk of life let alone the fcking internet is beyond me, unless he's a complete fcking melt

talk of grown men being bullied on the internet and leaving forums cracks me up, how do you "leave a forum", you just don't fcking log in you pr1cks

sort yourself out


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Is this your Stalker Mate?






Just a bit of friendly fun though L Man.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

we need to bring gymgym back on here

you got untold people here at the moment who know they're talking bollox, at least that poor sod used to believe his own stories


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> we need to bring gymgym back on here
> 
> you got untold people here at the moment who know they're talking bollox, at least that poor sod used to believe his own stories


There is still at least one on here l cant bear to read TBH.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> There is still at least one on here l cant bear to read TBH.


is it because i hate that kid so much who got a second chance to take that penalty?

i still don't think they should've given him a second chance, bratt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> is it because i hate that kid so much who got a second chance to take that penalty?
> 
> i still don't think they should've given him a second chance, bratt


I didnt even remember it was you who started that altho you are a sad miserable tw*t for wanting a kid to be upset rather than let him try again :lol:

Any way dont flatter yourself its not you, far bigger fish to fry...


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Kiss and make up fellas!!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> I didnt even remember it was you who started that altho you are a sad miserable tw*t for wanting a kid to be upset rather than let him try again :lol:
> 
> Any way dont flatter yourself its not you, far bigger fish to fry...


Now that is modding at its best.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> I didnt even remember it was you who started that altho you are a sad miserable tw*t for wanting a kid to be upset rather than let him try again :lol:
> 
> Any way dont flatter yourself its not you, far bigger fish to fry...


it was an open goal ffs!

they should've kicked that kid out of the ground not give him a second chance :whistling:

genuinely intrigued to know who could possibly be more annoying than me though


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel my chameleon fact would help us all here...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TG123 said:


> it was an open goal ffs!
> 
> they should've kicked that kid out of the ground not give him a second chance :whistling:
> 
> genuinely intrigued to know who could possibly be m*ore annoying than me though*


My sister.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> it was an open goal ffs!
> 
> they should've kicked that kid out of the ground not give him a second chance :whistling:
> 
> genuinely intrigued to know who could possibly be more annoying than me though


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bashy said:


> I feel my chameleon fact would help us all here...


yeah i'd break out the fact mate


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

latblaster said:


> My sister.


i would'nt say that

i've always found her to be quite accommodating* :whistling:

*apologies if your sister is a bit ugly or something, then the joke just seems in bad taste


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TG123 said:


> i would'nt say that
> 
> i've always found her to be quite accommodating* :whistling:
> 
> *apologies if your sister is a bit ugly or something, then the joke just seems in bad taste


No need to apologise as I truly hope she rots in hell, truly. She is a nasty, evil cow. Better stop now.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The L Man said:


> Is it against the rules for one member to go out of his way to call me out as a fake? Apparently I am a troll who faked a Test E journal (64 pages worth). Seriously why would I do that? Fired up the laptop this afternoon and was greeted to countless accusations against me. lol.
> 
> I think he has also created an army of haters. Converting them to believe his claims. God knows how old this guy is but its borderline obsessive.





Milky said:


> If you feel you are being victimised then let us know as we wont allow bullying of any type be it on the open forum or in private...
> 
> Report the bully and we can monitor it :thumbup1:


But remember....Snitches Get Stitches :gun_bandana: :death:

:lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

latblaster said:


> No need to apologise as I truly hope she rots in hell, truly. She is a nasty, evil cow. Better stop now.


i've already broke l-man's and infernal's brain on this thread now i've done yours :laugh:


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dunno about you guys... But I'm still waiting for L Man to draw a picture of Milky and his pooch!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

L Man do me please... i need a new one

ah god i cant believe yous is rippin into the ledge that is L Man


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

TG123 said:


> yeah i'd break out the fact mate


'If a male desert chameleon meets a female desert chameleon it is a certainty that he will rape her'

Glad I could help


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Rich0811 said:


> Dunno about you guys... But I'm still waiting for L Man to draw a picture of Milky and his pooch!


 @The L Man C'mon draw it!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> L Man do me please... i need a new one
> 
> ah god i cant believe yous is rippin into the ledge that is L Man


You may wanna rephrase that first bit :-X


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> L Man do me please... i need a new one
> 
> ah god i cant believe yous is rippin into the ledge that is L Man


You look hot in your avi.

Back on topic.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> L Man do me please


good luck :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Please don't delete this thread, I wanna read it later but don't have time at the minute.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

L Man I would like to propose a challenge.

If you are able to draw an older man by the name of Denny (small but crucial bit of information) Who only has one of his ring fingers missing, but the image must also show that he fits front doors for a living.

If you are able to accomplish this I will defend you against internet bullying of any kind. I will also provide useful facts at relevant intervals.

Thanks


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The L Man said:


> *Yeah I love the attention on a internet forum*.
> 
> He made a thread about me before. Two can play that game.


So if you don't then why make the trolling thread in the first place?

You must be able to see it from his point of view, if you've created one trolling thread then surely you'd be likely to start another.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> lol wtf are you on bruv?
> 
> how can you hot someone up on the internet?
> 
> ...


If you cant see how a grown individual can get he`s or her feelings hurt then you are very narrow sighted , whats up with you anyway what made your balls blow up 10 times its size? I bet if some of the things cruel things youv been told on a forum had been told to your face youd be crying like a wee school boy. BUT NO you will reply oh no im HARD i would just superman punch them in the face or some macho bollox like that . Dont give me that hard man wannabe crap.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> If you cant see how a grown individual can get he`s or her feelings hurt then you are very narrow sighted , whats up with you anyway what made your balls blow up 10 times its size? I bet if some of the things cruel things youv been told on a forum had been told to your face youd be crying like a wee school boy. BUT NO you will reply oh no im HARD i would just superman punch them in the face or some macho bollox like that . Dont give me that hard man wannabe crap.


you're on a different fcking planet mate, where did i say that i couldn't see how a grown individuals feelings could'nt be hurt?

there's a world of difference between someone having something hurtful written about them, maybe something in a text, something on facebook, something on a forum, something in a newspaper if you're famous etc and then somone being cyber bullied, i don't even know how you can get cyber bullied, like i said unless you're either 12 years old or a complete muppet.

as for this..

*I bet if some of the things cruel things youv been told on a forum had been told to your face youd be crying like a wee school boy*

well you'd be wrong, i'd be back in jail where i've been a few times for having tear ups with mouthy pr1cks like you, although saying that i'm 31 and would like to think my days of having stupid rucks in pubs is behind me.

*BUT NO you will reply oh no im HARD i would just superman punch them in the face or some macho*

you got it the wrong way round bruv, i've never threatend anyone on the internet, bullied them or tried to act like a hard man, when i'm on here i'm good as gold, have a laugh and get on with most people, i run my mouth and perform when i need to in the real world mate but laugh and joke when it comes to the internet, not the other way round

although saying that if you wanna see someone getting terrorized and bullied in the true sense of the word then go jail and see what happends to some of the muppets bowling about before they asked to get moved, that's real life real world bullying, not a few little digs on an internet forum

you're like a little fcking kid mate in your own dream world, grow up, it's the fcking internet, if you're getting bullied because you're a d1ckhead then just turn your compter off you muppet, problem solved


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I think you are the whole forum, and impersonating everyone on it. And all this is just a game you play on me.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> If you cant see how a grown individual can get he`s or her feelings hurt then you are very narrow sighted , whats up with you anyway what made your balls blow up 10 times its size? I bet if some of the things cruel things youv been told on a forum had been told to your face youd be crying like a wee school boy. BUT NO you will reply oh no im HARD i would just superman punch them in the face or some macho bollox like that . Dont give me that hard man wannabe crap.


This is way off topic, and I'm not having a go honestly.

But how come you always use "he's" instead of "his" ?

I know your not in the UK so wondering if that's how they phrase it where you are.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

TG123 said:


> how a grown man can get "bullied" in any walk of life let alone the fcking internet is beyond me, unless he's a complete fcking melt


REALLY?

so you walk in to the office every day and 2 guys push you around and take the **** out of you non stop for example? Or maybe you have a speech problem that you get constant abuse about by some guys.

They are both forms of bullying, you seem deluded.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pleas tell me theres been pics of milky and his dog or its kicked off? Otherwise i might aswell as take myself out of this thread


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> you're on a different fcking planet mate, where did i say that i couldn't see how a grown individuals feelings could'nt be hurt?
> 
> there's a world of difference between someone having something hurtful written about them, maybe something in a text, something on facebook, something on a forum, something in a newspaper if you're famous etc and then somone being cyber bullied, i don't even know how you can get cyber bullied, like i said unless you're either 12 years old or a complete muppet.
> 
> ...


Oh im sooooo sorry i have not been a hard man & been to jail like you have WOW you must really be so cool & hard , your so cool i think might start your very own fan base. An net bullying is VERY VERY real some people have not been to jail & never will cause they obey the bloody law & use their mouth for situations instead if their fists you feel me ? And if your 31 years old telling ME to grow up & your talking like you are now? My god that just shows how far youv come in life.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Pleas tell me theres been pics of milky and his dog or its kicked off? Otherwise i might aswell as take myself out of this thread


Nah no pics of me and The Stig mate....


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

HJL said:


> REALLY?
> 
> so you walk in to the office every day and 2 guys push you around and take the **** out of you non stop for example? Or maybe you have a speech problem that you get constant abuse about by some guys.
> 
> They are both forms of bullying, you seem deluded.


what are the last 5 words of my post you quoted?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nah no pics of me and The Stig mate....


Might aswel as leave the school girls to bicker


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mez said:


> This is way off topic, and I'm not having a go honestly.
> 
> But how come you always use "he's" instead of "his" ?
> 
> I know your not in the UK so wondering if that's how they phrase it where you are.


Probably just my crappy spelling hehe  I forget sometimes.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Might aswel as leave the school girls to bicker


You seen him mate ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> You seen him mate ?


Seen who?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Probably just my crappy spelling hehe  I forget sometimes.


Ok, I was wondering if that's how they said it Norway (forget where your from) and your phone did it automatically.

Get back to arguing you guys, sorry for interrupting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Seen who?


The Stig ?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh im sooooo sorry i have not been a hard man & been to jail like you have WOW you must really be so cool & hard , your so cool i think might start your very own fan base. An net bullying is VERY VERY real some people have not been to jail & never will cause they obey the bloody law & use their mouth for situations instead if their fists you feel me ? And if your 31 years old telling ME to grow up & your talking like you are now? My god that just shows how far youv come in life.


you're not just on another planet you're from a different universe

i've got 4 A-Levels and a 30k a year job, i've done alright

*some people have not been to jail & never will cause they obey the bloody law & use their mouth for situations instead if their fists you feel me ?*

no i don't feel you at all boss, all i see is someone too sh1t scared to stand up for themself in the real world and using not wanting to break the law as an excuse to let people treat you like a mug

any grown man who thinks net bullying (involving grown men) is "VERY VERY real" needs to get out of their house and live in the real world a bit more


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just back from watching football. This thread has kicked off a bit










I'm bored of defending myself now. But no I'm NOT a troll. My Test cycle IS real as others will back me up on that (can't believe he even called it fake anyway lol) and I have created one troll thread in my whole time here. Every other post has been genuine. TG123 you're 31 and hard as fvck by the sounds of it. Just move on.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

The L Man said:


>


Fvcking classic!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> TG123 you're 31


 :thumb:



The L Man said:


> and hard as fvck by the sounds of it


 :no:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just back from watching football


pics of you watching football or BS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@The L Man

Are we sposed to beg that you draw pics of milko & doggo?

You really should.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

L man can you start a thread of your drawings, i like them :thumb:

The first one can be milky and stig


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @The L Man
> 
> Are we sposed to beg that you draw pics of milko & doggo?
> 
> You really should.





WillOdling said:


> L man can you start a thread of your drawings, i like them :thumb:
> 
> The first one can be milky and stig


What do you mean by Milky and Stig lol? Is there a pic or?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> you're not just on another planet you're from a different universe
> 
> i've got 4 A-Levels and a 30k a year job, i've done alright
> 
> ...


WOW wise words really inspirational their ... So your saying yeah damn straight went to jail cause of not being able to use my mouth to defend myself instead im so cool now cause after several trips to the slammer , i have finally at the mer age of 31 gotten my life together WOW thats really cool man.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

The L Man said:


> What do you mean by Milky and Stig lol? Is there a pic or?


 @Milky and his dog. He may be willing to supply a picture to the commissioned artist


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> The Stig ?


Ohhh you mean your dog? Nah i aint seen him i thought you were on about stig from top gear :no:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

TG123 said:


> what are the last 5 words of my post you quoted?


.........



TG123 said:


> you pr1cks
> 
> sort yourself out


 :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Stig


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> No need to apologise as I truly hope she rots in hell, truly. She is a nasty, evil cow. Better stop now.


Never thought me and you would have something in common. I don't remember the last time I spoke to my slag of a sister. She can fvck off.

Also, I didn't know you were one of UKM's senior citizens, I thought you were about 25 at the latest.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Read the first post and crikey 6 pages.

So why did you fake this journal then :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ditz said:


> Read the first post and crikey 6 pages.
> 
> So why did you fake this journal then :lol:


Lol I didn't... That's what @TG123 was claiming for some reason


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> The Stig


your dogs got a better room then me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> your dogs got a better room then me


Little git sneaked onto the bed mate, l dont do dogs on beds...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a better one...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> The Stig


isnt that the cutest wee heartbreaker ever!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> WOW wise words really inspirational their ... So your saying yeah damn straight went to jail cause of not being able to use my mouth to defend myself instead im so cool now cause after several trips to the slammer , i have finally at the mer age of 31 gotten my life together WOW thats really cool man.


when did i say i was cool?

lol jail's not that bad but it's not great, the beds are as hard as a punch bag, everything smells terrible and you only get 5 channels on the tv 

going to jail makes me a mug, a mug for getting caught and especially the silly rucks i've been sent to jail for, but you live and learn, definentnly not something i'm proud of let alone think it's "cool", you just seem to think everyone's an internet warrior and all this cyber bullying turn out is a huge deal, i just wanted to sdhow you an example of real life situations that are big deals and real examples of where bullying takes place that you wouldn't even dream of comparing it to some random chat on a forum

If i wanted to resolve a situation with words i'm able to do so as much tactful eloquence as anyone, when it's 2am and you're some sh1thole nightclub buzzing out of your nut and it all goes off you can't exactly stand there quoting oscar wilde

what i'm saying is i have a choice, you seem to be suggesting because i've been to jail because i'm incapable of being in a confrontational situation without escalating it to a physical level, that's not the case at all, it's just sometimes in life you wind up having a ruck and there's not much you can do about it

i haven't just gotton my life togther now, it's always been together, i've had a couple of silly fights and been on a few forced holidays, i'm not exactly lee murray.

why don't you just calm down with all the preaching bollox about internet bullying, it's an issue on which we clearly disagree, let's leave it at that


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Milky said:


> Little git sneaked onto the bed mate, l dont do dogs on beds...


done a fiew dogs on beds in my time


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol I didn't... That's what @TG123 was claiming for some reason


L-Man stop dragging this sh1t up!

look at what you're doing to infernal ffs :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> L-Man stop dragging this sh1t up!
> 
> look at what you're doing to infernal ffs :whistling:


nice new avi mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

MF88 said:


> Never thought me and you would have something in common. I don't remember the last time I spoke to my slag of a sister. She can fvck off.


MF88, those are harsh words to say about your sister, mate. Before labelling her a slag, do you even know how many fingers she can take?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Milky said:


> This is a better one...


nice bed sheets buddy :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HJL said:


> nice bed sheets buddy :thumb:


hey you know the score, wife picks all that crap, l just pay for it :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> when did i say i was cool?
> 
> lol jail's not that bad but it's not great, the beds are as hard as a punch bag, everything smells terrible and you only get 5 channels on the tv
> 
> ...


Agreed on that lets leave it at that even though i must admit im a soppy cuwnt who can get a TAD carried away with these kinda arguments... **** i better up my dosage again wtf 1g test is just wrecking my brain gotta go on a better dosage again... But anyway i see your point when **** drunk you cant exactly start talking shake spear .


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

dt36 said:


> MF88, those are harsh words to say about your sister, mate. Before labelling her a slag, do you even know how many fingers she can take?


More than you can give her probably mate. Even if you're an inbred with 6 on each hand.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

L man this is your fault gonna neg you for making me a emotional train wreck...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MF88 said:


> More than you can give her probably mate. Even if you're an inbred with 6 on each hand.


How about a alien with those long ars green fingers?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bashy said:


> 'If a male desert chameleon meets a female desert chameleon it is a certainty that he will rape her'
> 
> Glad I could help


what about if she's really ugly?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> How about a alien with those long ars green fingers?


Don't even think this ugly git would touch the sides










This is all speculation by the way just from knowing what sort of person she is, I haven't actually fingered my sister.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I honestly think there is nothing anyone here who could say something that would make me really ****ed off or upset or whatever lol relax it's supposed to be fun here!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ballin said:


> I honestly think there is nothing anyone here who could say something that would make me really ****ed off or upset or whatever lol relax it's supposed to be fun here!


This is the internet, its serious


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

MF88 said:


> This is all speculation by the way just from knowing what sort of person she is, I haven't actually fingered my sister.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey...could you draw a pic of me on the pole please


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> Hey...could you draw a pic of me on the pole please


Think you might just want to rephrase that Lou! :lol:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Think you might just want to rephrase that Lou! :lol:


Oops! Yeah lol. Could he draw a pic of me pole dancing please


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@The L Man

Draw a pic of Lou pole dancing plz!!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> So do l..
> 
> Any tips appreciated :thumbup1:


Face transplant, getting mine next week! :laugh:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Can I have a picture of me as well while you're at it please? Bored of this one now,cheers


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I was meant to have retired from this art business!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I wish someone would stalk me, my life is that dull I think I'm invite em into my house and chat with em for a while.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was right, pr1cks :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> I was right, pr1cks :whistling:


I have already proved my Test Cycle was real. You embarrassed yourself there.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I have already proved my Test Cycle was real. You embarrassed yourself there.


after what's just been posted in MA i wouldn't believe your cycle was real unless i saw a blood test result


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> after what's just been posted in MA i wouldn't believe your cycle was real unless i saw a blood test result


Hahaha proved wrong and still in denial. Hard criticism from someone who has never posted a pic.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I have already proved my Test Cycle was real. You embarrassed yourself there.


I should've known you was a moody when you did my pic with pink speedos, mine are yellow


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Hahaha proved wrong and still in denial. Hard criticism from someone who has never posted a pic.


how did you "prove" it?

by getting some random bloke on your journal to say "yeah he did it", yeah that convinced me


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I sense a strong sexual tension between the L-Man & TG123

carry on lads 

pics are brilliant btw :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> how did you "prove" it?
> 
> by getting some random bloke on your journal to say "yeah he did it", yeah that convinced me


I posted updated pics. Why the f*ck would I make a Test E cycle up? Grow up!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I posted updated pics*. Why the f*ck would I make a Test E cycle up?* Grow up!


Same reason the thread was made about crashing the student house party, stealing drink, vomiting, getting off with a girl and getting chased out, backed up with pictures

:whistling:

:stuart: x


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I posted updated pics. Why the f*ck would I make a Test E cycle up? Grow up!


lol seriously, if you did that sh1t that @lxm posted in MA just now then i wouldn't believe a single fcuking thing you ever said again, or have ever said

you're telling me to grow up? coming from the mug who posts on bb.ing "smoking dat green brah"? :lol:

- either you and @lxm just went to a whole lot of trouble to do some inter-forum trolling and wind us all up, in which case you're both complete sad cases

- you are @lxm

- the @lxm thread is legit and then you're just some sad delusional weirdo who goes looking for attention on any forums wherever he can get it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> Same reason the thread was made about crashing the student house party, stealing drink, vomiting, getting off with a girl and getting chased out, backed up with pictures
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> :stuart: x


Just thinking of the thread cracks me up. Good afternoon spent in work.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> lol seriously, if you did that sh1t that @lxm posted in MA just now then i wouldn't believe a single fcuking thing you ever said again, or have ever said
> 
> you're telling me to grow up? coming from the mug who posts on bb.ing "smoking dat green brah"? :lol:
> 
> ...


I will put in plain English for you as you seem to struggle to grasp anything. The weed story is true. I posted it here and you started crying which made everyone else cry. Couldn't be fvcked with the trouble so deleted it. Posted the same thing on another forum I'm a member of.

LXM is not me. Lol @ even thinking that.

I have posted progress pics in my Test journal and can have people back up the fact that it is real. How is there any evidence to it NOT being real?

Get it? Just leave me alone ffs! Do you even train or are you just here to call me out?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Is it against the rules for one member to go out of his way to call me out as a fake? Apparently I am a troll who faked a Test E journal (64 pages worth). Seriously why would I do that? Fired up the laptop this afternoon and was greeted to countless accusations against me. lol.
> 
> I think he has also created an army of haters. Converting them to believe his claims. God knows how old this guy is but its borderline obsessive.


well you still havent sorted my avi... so im on his side.. :tongue:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

TG123 said:


> how did you "prove" it?
> 
> by getting some random bloke on your journal to say "yeah he did it", yeah that convinced me


Didn't prove it with result pics that's for sure :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I will put in plain English for you as you seem to struggle to grasp anything. The weed story is true. I posted it here and you started crying which made everyone else cry. Couldn't be fvcked with the trouble so deleted it. Posted the same thing on another forum I'm a member of.
> 
> LXM is not me. Lol @ even thinking that.
> 
> ...


"do you even train?" :lol:

"PROGRESS pics" let's agree that they're pics anyway

about "leave you alone" you idiot, you quoted me, i was talking to everyone else who didn't believe me yesterday

now the same "story" you posted then deleted on here friday has turned up on an american forum this morning with you using some fcuked up american terminology like "smoking dat green" with the words "uk model brah" in your sig i think everyone who just saw that can be pretty sure you're some delusional fcuked up weirdo.

btw in the story you posted on here it was a 3some, but on the one on bb.com it was just you and 1 other bird, what happend to the second imaginary bird? you d1ckhead


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Didn't prove it with result pics that's for sure :lol:


Big talk from someone who looks average in their AVI!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ok its time I came clean. the L Man account is a wind up account I created a while back for a laugh


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> "do you even train?" :lol:
> 
> "PROGRESS pics" let's agree that they're pics anyway
> 
> ...


Post a picture of yourself then you cvnt! 31 years old lmao I hope i don't turn out like you.

Never said a threesome. Went back with a girl and my mate who is female. I still can't believe you're stressing over this.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Big talk from someone who looks average in their AVI!


I might look average mate, but that's natty. You look less than average assisted. Big difference.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> never said a threesome


lol yes you did you fcuking liar, the whole point of that thread until you deleted it because everyone started calling you a troll was that you'd messed up a threesome, you specifically said all 3 of you got into bed before you started to feel sick

maybe you thought if you changed the story from a threesome to just you and 1 other bird on another forum it would sound more believable? or you genuinely just can't remember the details of the fantasies you create

i think you're a gymgym case mate, you don't know reality from your make believe world


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i cant keep up


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome.... wheres my popcorn!!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol yes you did you fcuking liar, the whole point of that thread until you deleted it because everyone started calling you a troll was that you'd messed up a threesome, you specifically said all 3 of you got into bed before you started to feel sick
> 
> maybe you thought if you changed the story from a threesome to just you and 1 other bird on another forum it would sound more believable? or you genuinely just can't remember the details of the fantasies you create
> 
> i think you're a gymgym case mate, you don't know reality from your make believe world


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

i r entertained:w00t:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> lol yes you did you fcuking liar, the whole point of that thread until you deleted it because everyone started calling you a troll was that you'd messed up a threesome, you specifically said all 3 of you got into bed before you started to feel sick
> 
> maybe you thought if you changed the story from a threesome to just you and 1 other bird on another forum it would sound more believable? or you genuinely just can't remember the details of the fantasies you create
> 
> i think you're a gymgym case mate, you don't know reality from your make believe world


You tit!!

I said I went back with two girls (one who is my friend) and we got all got in the same bed. It was others who put the two together and suggested/guessed threesome. I never said it.

Still no pics of you. So stop calling me out.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It was others who put the two together and suggested/guessed threesome. I never said it.


 :lol:

so you're aware that everyone assumed it was a threesome for the whole of that thread, and yet you let that go on for pages without correcting anyone?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

NoTestEcycle


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> :lol:
> 
> so you're aware that everyone assumed it was a threesome for the whole of that thread, and yet you let that go on for pages without correcting anyone?


I deleted it almost immediately.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> NoTestEcycle


Don't you start ffs.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Don't you start ffs.


Istantly defensive...NoTestEcycleAndFakeJournal


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Istantly defensive...NoTestEcycleAndFakeJournal


okay.jpg


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The L Man said:


> okay.jpg


Fake cycle


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Fake cycle


Is that @TG123? A pic at last!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Is that @TG123? A pic at last!


Na, its his big brother.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Im not going to get my picture of Denny am I....:sad:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I deleted it almost immediately.


you're a fcking compulsive liar

- that thread went on for several pages

- you only deleted it after..

1) someone asked why you never posted pics on your cycle thread

2) someone called bs on a DIFFERENT story you posted a day earlier on that thread and when you posted up a "transcript" of the messages between you and the bird the guy said that the font looked a bit funny like it had been tampered with and ta-da.......the thread disappeared

fcuk off back to bb.com with your fairytales "brah"


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

where's @lxm?

what did his sig say on bb.com on the screenshot you took? :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> you're a fcking compulsive liar
> 
> - that thread went on for several pages
> 
> ...


You're a compulsive hater with too much time on his hands.

Yes I deleted it. And?

1) Someone asked why I never posted pictures on my journal so I did. That was sorted. Or are they fake in your opinion lol?

2) That picture of the message from a girl was on the SAME thread. Do you want me to post it again you dickhead? The reason it disappeared was because it was in the SAME thread. I can't get my head around you mate. How are the stories so unbelievable to you? Because I made a troll thread years ago?

Fvck off and post pics you stupid boring cvnt.

BRAH!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok stop the childish sh1t guys anymore insults or childish games and I will ban both of you fukcing grow up.....


----------

